# Eclipse - Deutsche + Englische Rechtschreibprüfung



## MitchGilliam (4. Jun 2008)

Hi Leute,

ich hab mich nun mit Eclipse abgefunden. Eine Sache geht mir jedoch gehörig auf den Keks:
Er prüft ja in den Kommentaren meine Rechtschreibung, was auch eine feine Sache ist. Nur "leider" kommentiere ich in Deutsch, so das ca. 90% meine Kommentare orange unterstrichen sind.

Wie kann man das umstellen? Zur Not auch abstellen?

Dankäschön
Christian


----------



## ARadauer (4. Jun 2008)

Preferences -> General -> Editors -> Text Editors- >Spelling


----------



## puck (12. Aug 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe das gleiche Problem. Nur bei mir gibt es hier kein "Spellchecker". Im Config-Dialog erscheint nur ein Häkchen und die lakonische Meldung "the selected spelling engine does not exist".
Wenn das Häckchen wegnehme, wird die Rechtschreib-Prüfung ausgeschaltet. Welches Plugin muss ich noch installieren?

Gruss Christian


----------



## maki (12. Aug 2008)

> Er prüft ja in den Kommentaren meine Rechtschreibung, was auch eine feine Sache ist. Nur "leider" kommentiere ich in Deutsch, so das ca. 90% meine Kommentare orange unterstrichen sind.
> 
> Wie kann man das umstellen? Zur Not auch abstellen?


Englisch schreiben


----------

